# Rock Sling Designs



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Working on a new trail that has some big stream crossings and lots of rock work. I'm gonna build a rock sling but am looking for the best design. I've seen the Sparticus and it looks pretty nice. I wonder if it works as well for 2 people as it does for 6 people. Any other good deisgns that you would recomend? I've never used one so looking for some input from the experienced rock crowd.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Sas...

How far do you have to carry rocks and what is the ground like?

If you have room, more people is always better. I use wheelbarrows where I can, or logs to roll big'uns into place with pry bars to finish off. A simple rock sling made from tow straps works good also. The key is to get it around the big rock so it is secure. Usually doing a cross or figure 8 will help, but here again it depends on the rock we speak of. A few long steel pry bars and short logs to pry off of work good. I also use thick rubber or leather gloves to grab and hold. Stay away from pinched fingers, that hurts!...

...just some tips hope it helps ya!


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Best resource for rock moving tools and supplies:

http://www.trailservices.com/PDF/2011_catalog.pdf

Look on page 16 for a lightweight version of the spartacus chain sling...in nylon it's easier to carry to and from the work site.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

A few spots require armoring 10 foot wide creeks. There are a lot of large rocks up and down creek that we will be sourcing so carrying rocks over rugged rockly terain. Other rocks will be sourced from wooded area all around the trails. A wheelbarrow, sled, or cart won't work. I like the nylon sparticus idea but that would be hard to make. Looking for homemade options.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Wheelbarrows seem ok until someone gets hurt.

I prefer three rock bars if a short distance, if you're hauling though sparty is great...

Our crew has an awesome nylon homemade spaticus by dfrancefort aka BikerDave.

4x55'' long heavy duty climbing ropes (10.5mm) with loops at each end (figure 8 knots)
Linked with 4 evenly spaced 1/3 or 1/4 Nylon rope "webbing"

use a rock bar to nudge the rock onto the sling/web then insert either rock bars or stout aluminum poles through the loops at each end of the climbing rope, lift from legs (not back) and away you go... Add more people for heavier weight.

We've had success with up to 600lbs rocks, this switch back was 100% hand built:















That's an XL 29er in the second pic for perspective...


----------



## BonkedAgain (Aug 23, 2005)

I posted a design for another home-made sling in this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/spartacus-heavy-lifting-tool-758131.html


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I think I'm gonna go ahead and build the Sparticus. By my calcs is should be around 16 lbs which doesn't sound too heavy but I'm sure I'll rethink that if I have a long hike in to do work. It seemed the most durable and verstile though. I'll post pics of the build.


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

Rock nets work very well. 

The rock net I use is a heavy duty cargo or fish net. It's about 3 feet by 6 feet. Find a beefy one, if you get a net to thin it hurts to hold. Plus you can stick two rock bars thru the net to make it easy for four people to carry it. You can drag the net too!

I think these work way better then a sling.


----------



## justinwp (Nov 12, 2010)

we use some old 3 inch firehose that we lay in a grid and use a bolt to hold together. works well and is fairly indestructable


----------

